# Chateau Champagne



## UrbanX (Jul 20, 2013)

I’d heard about this place, but I thought it was all rumour and urban legend... Surely there couldn’t be a chateau in the middle of the woods, completely full of wine… 

Not much info on this place, it was obviously used for tasting / selling wine in bulk. We were pretty damn quick around the site, it is under conversion, and builders had been on site earlier in the day. 

It was surreal to enter the house and see a table set for dinner, glasses poured… 



Display cases festooned every hallway, most of the bottles were full. 






Some rooms were just filled with stock spilling out:






The wine was freshly poured (no, not by us) 












Just couldn’t believe it… 



Cheers for looking.


----------



## mookster (Jul 20, 2013)

I wonder if the builders are the ones glugging the wine!


----------



## Quattre (Jul 20, 2013)

& what with the jacket, by the way?


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 20, 2013)

Great party venue. Awaiting my invite. I'll bring some nibbles. 
Unbelievable it's been left like that, beaucoup thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 20, 2013)

*Brilliant... HIC! *


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 21, 2013)

Great report and images.. What a place!! Glug glug....bipe!!


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 22, 2013)

Fantastic place....many thanks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 22, 2013)

Great stuff there dude!


----------



## mookster (Jul 26, 2013)

I was doing a bit of digging last night, is this not the very same 'Chateau Grand-Ferrand' by a different codename? Unless there happen to be a pair of chateaus/restaurants in Belgium completely full of wine closed down due to fraud/miss-selling wine


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 26, 2013)

mookster said:


> I was doing a bit of digging last night, is this not the very same 'Chateau Grand-Ferrand' by a different codename? Unless there happen to be a pair of chateaus/restaurants in Belgium completely full of wine closed down due to fraud/miss-selling wine



Just Googled some images, yep its the same place!


----------



## mookster (Jul 26, 2013)

Excellent, that's solved that then!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 27, 2013)

That's half the prob with finding European sites, they have so many aliases! If your planning in visiting go now! Like I said its under conversion at a rapid rate!


----------

